# Robots?



## JohnPaul (Oct 3, 2018)

Just noticed that the recap of the online count (below the who is on line) is XXX members,  YYY guests and ZZZ robots.

Who are these robots?  How are you able to tell they are robots?  What are they doing on the site?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2018)

They are "Bots" - In simplest terms, they are programs which are mapping the internet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_bot


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 3, 2018)

The board's search engine is your friend.

See: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/robots-on-tug.272418/#post-2124921


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 3, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Just noticed that the recap of the online count (below the who is on line) is XXX members,  YYY guests and ZZZ robots.
> 
> Who are these robots?  How are you able to tell they are robots?  What are they doing on the site?
> 
> Thanks!


They are here to take over the world, the TUG world. There will be no surrender, total destruction is their end goal.


----------

